
Instagram Vows to Remove All Graphic Self-Harm Images from Site - Pharmakon
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-47160460
======
endofcapital
While I don't think there is anything wrong with this, the larger pattern of
endlessly reacting to whatever content media decides to cover and banning it
isn't exactly a good long term strategy.

